#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддийская литература >  > > >  >  >  Буддизм для детей

## Ассаджи

Ищу материалы по буддизму для детей - притчи, истории в картинках, рассказы, и т.д.
Буду благодарен за ссылки.

----------

Шагдар (11.02.2011)

----------


## Караульный

Был такой комикс. Очень толковый и местами с юморком.
Сам покупал. В "Библио-глобусе". Но давно это было и книга куда то пропала. 
У них серия такая была - комиксы по великим историческим личностям.

----------


## ullu

Санти Маха Сангха для мальчиков и девочек
http://www.dzogchen.ru/M2_m2.html

----------


## pilot

а вот для детей есть комиксы про миларепу  :Smilie: ))))))))))))))

http://www.c-level.com/milarepa/ru/

----------


## Ассаджи

Спасибо!

----------


## Аньезка

Почти в тему.  :Smilie: 




> «Я шла по Тверскому бульвару, потом по Никитскому, сердце выскакивало из груди, оно где-то билось на полметра впереди, и, как это ни странно, я забрела в Музей Востока. Там у золотых статуй Будд сидели малыши с бумагой и карандашами. За ними каменной стеной стояли родители.
> 
> — Всю свою жизнь Гаутама Будда, – рассказывала малышам руководительница кружка, – посвятил тому, чтоб узнать, в чем причина страданий. И он это выяснил! – Она как песню пела. – Не надо ни к кому и ни к чему привязываться и не надо ничего хотеть, не надо ни к чему стремиться и не надо ставить цели, не надо эти цели достигать!..
> 
> Она подняла глаза на родителей. У них были у всех одинаковые лица – смесь чисто человеческого недоумения с важной строгостью органов государственной безопасности.
> 
> Тогда она спохватилась и добавила:
> 
> — Но Будда был не прав!»


(с) Марина Москвина «Гений безответной любви»

----------


## Михаил Макушев

Мы вдвойне ответственны за тех кого воспитываем ("приручаем").

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

http://www.rationalmagic.com/Comics/Milarepa.html

----------

Шагдар (11.02.2011)

----------

